# Leica Monochrom Type 246 DNG Files Can Wipe Your Apple Photos Library



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2015)

```
Leica has discovered a serious bug that owners of the new Leica Monochrom Type 246 should be aware of.</p>
<p>LEICA SERVICE ADVISORY</p>
<p>Today, Leica Camera has issued a notice regarding a compatibility issue with DNG files from new <a href="http://leicastoremiami.com/collections/leica-m-system-m-system-camera/products/leica-m-monochrom-typ-246-black" target="_blank">Monochrom (Typ 246)</a> and Apple’s Photos App. From Leica:</p>
<p><em>Leica Camera would like to inform you that the Leica Monochrom (Typ 246)’s DNG files are currently </em><em>incompatible with Apple’s ‘Photos’ App in Mac OS X Yosemite causing the library to crash and potentially lose all existing image files in the Apple Photos library.</em></p>
<p><em>As we will start shipping the new Leica Monochrom in the coming days, it is important that all dealers, sales personnel and customers are aware of this incompatibility issue.</em></p>
<p><em>With the new Apple ‘Photos’ App, when loading Monochrom DNG files from the new Monochrom, the library will crash continuously on loading. This may cause the Apple Photos library to be destroyed. This means that pictures previously taken with any other camera will be lost. <strong>As such, Leica Camera does not recommend using the Apple ‘Photos’ App for DNG files from the new Monochrom (Typ 246) until further notice.</strong></em></p>
<p><em>Leica and Apple are collaborating to resolve this issue and develop a solution so that the DNG files from the new Monochrom can be used with the ‘Photos’ App without any issues in the near future. It is anticipated that Apple will have this resolved in the next update for ‘Photos’.</em></p>
<p><em>Meanwhile, we recommend all users of the new Leica Monochrom to use Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC/6 for DNG files of the new Monochrom. The latest version of Adobe Photoshop is fully compatible with Mac and Windows PC. The JPEG files from the new Leica Monochrom work with all Apple applications.</em></p>
<p><em>Leica Camera Inc. will include a ‘Warning Notice’ regarding the Leica Monochrom (Typ 246)’s incompatibility with Apple’s ‘Photo’ App in all product boxes.</em></p>
<p>We always recommend using Adobe products to process Leica DNG files, but if you are using the Photos app in Mac OSX it is important to be aware of this issue. Please do not hesitate to call or <a href="mailto:[email protected]?subject=Leica%20DNG%20File%20Compatibility">email us</a> with any questions.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.reddotforum.com/content/2015/05/leica-monochrom-typ-246-dng-files-currently-incompatible-with-apple-photos-app/" target="_blank">Red Dot Forum</a>]</p>
```


----------



## mustafa (May 14, 2015)

Hard to imagine why anyone with a Monochrom might want to use Photos, but best to be warned, I guess.


----------



## slclick (May 14, 2015)

It's like shooting with a 1Dx and then taking a shot of the lcd screen on the back with your iPhone to use for processing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2015)

It's like building a skyscraper with cranes made by Tonka.


----------



## sanj (May 14, 2015)

It is like adding coke to cognac


----------



## johnnycash (May 14, 2015)

It's like driving a Ferrari in pyjamas wearing a fake moustache


----------



## tolusina (May 14, 2015)

johnnycash said:


> It's like driving a Ferrari in pyjamas wearing a fake moustache


And what's wrong with that?


----------



## johnnycash (May 15, 2015)

tolusina said:


> johnnycash said:
> 
> 
> > It's like driving a Ferrari in pyjamas wearing a fake moustache
> ...



Ferraris break down often and waiting for road assistance is a little inconvenient


----------

